# New $1100 PC Build



## Zigg512 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey all, how is your day going?

This is my first post on this post on this forum, so I don't really know if I am doing things wrong and there is some sort of form that I have to fill out for PC builds.

So yeah, I want to build an $1100 PC that I will mainly use for gaming, tons of multitasking, school, VMs, and a bit of Linux.

As far as parts preference goes, I prefer to use a Haswell CPU (not Ivy Bridge since that's a dead upgrade path), but I might let an 8350 slide. I don't really want to use 990fx because the mobos don't have all the bells and whistles Z87 has (PCI-E 3, more USB 3, I'm really paranoid about features, but that's just me.) Anyway, I will be overclocking to around ~4.5-4.6 Ghz.

I want a good PSU (preferably modular and 80 Plus) with 4 PCI E connectors and a mobo that can support SLI/Xfire as there's a possibility that I will do that sometime in the future.

I also want an SSD, and as for the GPU, I want a 760/7950/something that can hold up for the next 3-4 years.

So, yeah, that's pretty much it for me. I do prefer to shop from Newegg and Amazon, but the cheapest/best will work for me. Any thoughts?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

Let me just nick the negatives you've described there in the bud.

990FX has almost identical features to the Z77 platform bar PCIE 3.0. The difference between 3.0 and 2.0 may be bandwidth, but I can assure you the gaming performance of both is entirely similar. In extreme situations with 2 dual GPU's, 3.0 might have between 1 - 5% advantage, but besides that, its all snake oil and wolf tickets.
I'm not overly biased between either AMD or Intel, as I've owned two 8350's, a Phenom X6 and an i5 3570k. And after such a period, the difference between the 8350 and the 3570k is impossible to observe unless you're staring at synthetic benchmarks.

The 8350 is capable of driving sli/xfire on any good motherboard (for 990FX, I'd recommend the Asus Sabertooth, ASRock Extreme Series, Gigabyte UD5, MSI GD65), they have all the same features as their Z77 counterparts. Obviously you're looking at Z87 with the new haswell range, but the features are near identical.
If you want to overclock to 4.6Ghz, its going to be a tonne easier on the temperatures with an 8350 and a decent H80i-like AIO. Haswell however runs mighty hot, my 3570k has been delidded to improve temps, and is on a full custom waterloop, and I'm only running on 4.4ghz with a potential of 4.6 at the top end of my temperatures - because I got a very bad overclocking chip.

I'm not going to give you any advice on CPU and MoBo, because there's a whole war over it. I'll just tell you my personal evidence is that the difference between the 8350 and 3570k was invisible.

In terms of SSD, I'd look no futher than a nice 250GB Samsung, if your budget is too low, drop back to a 120GB samsung and a nice 1-2TB HDD (Again, Seagate and WD dont matter, because they're the same drives manufactured, its just WD has a slightly better quality control. That being said, I've run two Seagate 2TB's for 4 years and neither are showing signs of death. It's all luck of the draw.)

In terms of GPU, I used to recommend the 7950 for price performance, but thats not the case anymore. The GTX 760 is king of the hill in terms of price performance, so if I were you, I'd look at the 760 and 770, or the 7950 and 7970.

Most importantly, choose a nice Corsair, XFX, NZXT, Seasonic, Antec PSU. You're going to want 650w for a single CPU single GPU setup, or a 800-850w for a dual GPU single CPU setup. Get Bronze Rated PSU's MINIMUM, but ideally you'll want to check out Silver or Gold certified PSU's. Never buy a cheap PSU, otherwise the rest of your setup will pay for your poor choice.

In terms of RAM, 1600Mhz is the standard. 1866, 2133, 2600 and all those will give you about 1% performance increase in games. There is no point in faster RAM for gaming. Software however can make better use of RAM speeds.
You'll need to get 8GB of RAM for a gaming standard, people can argue all they like, you'll want 8GB RAM minimum for now, and maybe 16GB in future.

I recommend you use PCPartPicker in terms of price comparisons.

* you're going to get a lot of red vs green and red vs blue zealots in here, so try to filter out all the bullsh*t that gets spewed out *


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi there and welcome 

I read somewhere that Haswell cpu's require specifically rated PSU's.  I believe they use very low voltage when in low power states and this can cause issues with certain PSU's.  I'd do some checking before blindly buying on that front.

On the 760/7950 lasting for 3-4 years - it's all about eye candy.  If you game on a large resolution screen (1200-1600p) then you'll probably be turning down a lot of effects in 3-4 years time.  Those cards are okay now for up to 1080/1200 but down the line?  Not so sure.  Consider a single Titan does not get consistent frame rates above 50 on a 1200p screen today, how will that be in 4 years?

I'd err towards 3gb memory sizes whatever card you go for.  And crossfire/sli down the line.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> I'd err towards 3gb memory sizes whatever card you go for.  And crossfire/sli down the line.



This. I forgot to mention. 3GB and 4GB would be ideal for the coming storm of console games. If gaming at 1080p you're going to want a 3GB card. Also, get the best single gpu you can afford now, then in a years time when its not quite cutting it, get another for sli/crossfire.


----------



## Zigg512 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, guys. Because of the heat issues on Haswell, I'm guessing that 4.2 Ghz would be more realistic.

Any good PCPartPicker lists you guys would recommend. Also, are there any good CPU Coolers you would recommend for my price range for hitting the 4.2-4.3 Ghz zone on Haswell/4.6 Ghz on 8350?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

Zigg512 said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. Because of the heat issues on Haswell, I'm guessing that 4.2 Ghz would be more realistic.
> 
> Any good PCPartPicker lists you guys would recommend. Also, are there any good CPU Coolers you would recommend for my price range for hitting the 4.2-4.3 Ghz zone on Haswell/4.6 Ghz on 8350?



4.4 on Haswell isnt so hard, it will just run hot.
I recommend an AOI, like the CM Seidon, NZXT Kraken, Antec Kuhler, Corsair H80i, etc. With those you can hit 4.4 - 4.6 on haswell, and 4.6-5.0 on an 8350, depending on what voltages your chip requires.
Without an AIO, or a high end air cooler like the Mount Doom K2, you're OC's will have to be lower.

It all entirely depends on how hot your room is. I could get an 8350 to 5.0ghz in my room, but my friend can barely scratch past 4.6 because the air was still and stale.


----------



## Zigg512 (Jul 22, 2013)

So can you guys give me a sample $1100 PCPartPicker list or something? I need ideas as to what to go for as a whole.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 22, 2013)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jl62


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jl62



Dont get an XFX 7950, they're awful, I had two of them.
Get a 4670k instead, and use the money to buy a Samsung 120GB.

The rest I agree with.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jl7Y


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 22, 2013)

What's so awful about them? I'm nothing but pleased with my XFX 7970


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> What's so awful about them? I'm nothing but pleased with my XFX 7970



You've chosen the single fan 7950. The cooling capacity is terrible, and I had the Double Dissipation version.
I would not crossfire these. They are too loud.

Also, sidenote, the NZXT Source 210 is a less than average case, it has no USB 3.0 ports, which the OP kinda wants.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 22, 2013)

My 7970 has a single fan cooler on it. It's one of the original 7970 XFX released. I haven't had any cooling problems with it even when I was running WCG GPU work units with it, and it's very capable of running 1200core/1400mem. Granted, I haven't used a single fan 7950 before, but considering my 7970 with a single does a good job, how does the 7950 with the same cooler not? Yeah, the double fan coolers ought to cool better, but atleast in my experience, the single fan cooler is sufficient.

I only picked the 210 because of it's cost and cable management.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My 7970 has a single fan cooler on it. It's one of the original 7970 XFX released. I haven't had any cooling problems with it even when I was running WCG GPU work units with it, and it's very capable of running 1200core/1400mem. Granted, I haven't used a single fan 7950 before, but considering my 7970 with a single does a good job, how does the 7950 with the same cooler not? Yeah, the double fan coolers ought to cool better, but atleast in my experience, the single fan cooler is sufficient.
> 
> I only picked the 210 because of it's cost and cable management.



I'm glad your experience with the originals has been good, but the latest iterations have been bad. Most users have said that the cooler is extremely hit and miss. Myself, one card ran at 78 degrees while the other ran at 67. You'd think it was the top card, but it was actually the bottom card running hotter.
XFX have serious quality control issues with their black edition and double dissipation coolers, so I will no longer be buying/recommending them. Most of my GPU's both NV and AMD have been XFX since the 7800 GT up until the 780. I wont be buying any more.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 22, 2013)

You're going to want an i7-4770K, a single GTX770 for now and later another for SLI, look at a Seasonic power supply nothing even compares.

Yes, you will need a super duper good cooler to OC the Haswell but it will kick FX8350 ass. I switched froman FX8350 to an i7-4770K and the Intel is noticeably better.

The case is a very personal choice but plenty of companies make great cases. Silverstone has been my favorite lately but they're pricey. Check out Fractal Design as well.

Hope this is helpful,
Shovenose.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 22, 2013)

If your spending $1100, I would recomend IvyBridge 3770K. The 4770K was somewhat of a flop and you would not have a huge performance difference(at least not noticable). The 3770K is cheaper nd would free up $ for a better SSD, GPU or PSU. I would be called smart money and suit your description of needs perfectly.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> If your spending $1100, I would recomend IvyBridge 3770K. The 4770K was somewhat of a flop and you would not have a huge performance difference(at least not noticable). The 3770K is cheaper nd would free up $ for a better SSD, GPU or PSU. I would be called smart money and suit your description of needs perfectly.



Even if it is "somewhat" of a flop (Still performs on par if not better in about everything) why would he buy old hardware on a dead socket with no room to upgrade later on????


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Even if it is "somewhat" of a flop (Still performs on par if not better in about everything) why would he buy old hardware on a dead socket with no room to upgrade later on????



Not really. Single threaded is on par. Look 1150 will be dead too. I gave my opinion just hate when know it alls disagree. Move on. He has a budget and if you read what I replied you should understand.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Not really. Single threaded is on par. Look 1150 will be dead too. I gave my opinion just hate when know it alls disagree. Move on



Did I not just say that?



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Even if it is "somewhat" of a flop (*Still performs on par if not better in about everything*) why would he buy old hardware on a dead socket with no room to upgrade later on????



1150 will be dead, but its not.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Did I not just say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 1150 will be dead, but its not.



One of his pre-requisites is gaming(guess your the smaart one)and if you read my reply instead of trolling, this would free up $ for a better GPU. All sockets die quicky with Intel. If he does decide 4770K he doesn't even have an upgrade path just like the 3770K. Move on. It is not a debate, we are here to help him so he can take this info and make a decision by himself. BTW, the socket is not DEAD. They are still available and will be for sometime. You can still buy an 1155 mobo and an IvyBridge CPU. Dealers still have inventory.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> One of his pre-requisites is gaming(guess your the smaart one)and if you read my reply instead of trolling, this would free up $ for a better GPU. All sockets die quicky with Intel. If he does decide 4770K he doesn't even have an upgrade path just like the 3770K. Move on. It is not a debate, we are here to help him so he can take this info and make a decision by himself. BTW, the socket is not DEAD. They are still available and will be for sometime. You can still buy an 1155 mobo and an IvyBridge CPU. Dealers still have inventory.



You obviously don't understand what I mean by dead.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> 1150 will be dead, but its not.



Lets say Broadwell is 10% faster than Haswell (highly unlikely given that its only a dieshrink and judging by the previous SB -> IVB -> Haswell performance improvements). Would you suggest an upgrade from Haswell to Broadwell? No? Then what's the point in getting 1150 when its effectively dead in every metric? 

I am no good with VM, but do we want VT-X for vitualisation? They are only available on non-K parts iirc.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> You obviously don't understand what I mean by dead.



What do you mean by dead? I would like an explanation too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Lets say Broadwell is 10% faster than Haswell (highly unlikely given that its only a dieshrink and judging by the previous SB -> IVB -> Haswell performance improvements). Would you suggest an upgrade from Haswell to Broadwell? No? Then what's the point in getting 1150 when its effectively dead in every metric?
> 
> I am no good with VM, but do we want VT-X for vitualisation? They are only available on non-K parts iirc.



It will give you the option to upgrade if you want too, where as you buy Ivy bridge now your are stuck with what you have, and will continue to loose support for it, as long as 1150 is still active.

And VT-x is perfectly fine for virtualization. VT-x is on k chips, and non k chips. Its just the xeon and non k chips have the VT-d (Direct I/O) as well.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You obviously don't understand what I mean by dead.



http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/dead

Definition of DEAD

1: deprived of life : no longer alive 

2a (1) : having the appearance of death : deathly <in a dead faint> (2) : lacking power to move, feel, or respond : numb


I understand but others may not. This is not my thread.....


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> It will give you the option to upgrade if you want too, where as you buy Ivy bridge now your are stuck with what you have, and will continue to loose support for it, as long as 1150 is still active.



Its a non-option: you have the option to upgrade, but you will not take the option. How many people upgrade from SB to IVB because of the performance upgrade? I am not sure what you mean by support, can you explain?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

All I am going to say is that he has a budget to make a solid Haswell build, so unless he can get Ivy bridge parts for far cheaper then what they are new retail then maybe it would be worthwhile, but IMO if you are building a new system from scratch go with the most current, and best stuff you can. That's how I look at it, and I don't care if you all don't agree.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> All I am going to say is that he has a budget to make a solid Haswell build, so unless he can get Ivy bridge parts for far cheaper then what they are new retail then maybe it would be worthwhile, but IMO if you are building a new system from scratch go with the most current, and best stuff you can. That's how I look at it, and I don't care if you all don't agree.



Always nice to have the lastest and the greatest, but sometimes we need to take a back seat look for bang for buck. IVB+Motherboard is about £50-100 cheaper than Haswell+mobo here, a significant chunk in a $1100 build.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 22, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Always nice to have the lastest and the greatest, but sometimes we need to take a back seat look for bang for buck. IVB+Motherboard is about £50-100 cheaper than Haswell+mobo here, a significant chunk in a $1100 build.



Agreed, That was the point I was making too.... 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> All I am going to say is that he has a budget to make a solid Haswell build, so unless he can get Ivy bridge parts for far cheaper then what they are new retail then maybe it would be worthwhile, but IMO if you are building a new system from scratch go with the most current, and best stuff you can. That's how I look at it, and I don't care if you all don't agree.



Speaking for myself, I don't agree cause of the budget and I think Fourstaff does not either. For no real world performance gains which he will not notice, the platform will be less expensive freeing up money for a better GPU seeing gaming is one of his pre-requisites. it again is called: Smart money and getting the best bang for the buck. I don't think your getting it. On an unlimited budget, yes current platform would be my choice with Haswell.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah I just don't see it working to get you everything you want at that price without going used.

Example:

Cpu/board combo - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1385950

RAM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231656

DVD drive - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289

PSU - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00918MEZG/?tag=extension-kb-20

Card - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DJTSX3K/?tag=extension-kb-20

HDD - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005T3GRN2/?tag=extension-kb-20

SSD - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009NHAEXE/?tag=extension-kb-20

Case - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D78Q2DQ/?tag=extension-kb-20

That's around $1300. Go Ivy and go used and you can get a lot more bang for your buck.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 22, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Yeah I just don't see it working to get you everything you want at that price without going used.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...




Great point. I just hate putting these things together. Good job.....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

Alright, I did a build and its just under $1100, but without the OS 

But OP, do you need monitor, mouse and keyboard, etc. ?????????


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Agreed, That was the point I was making too....
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking for myself, I don't agree cause of the budget and I think Fourstaff does not either. For no real world performance gains which he will not notice, the platform will be less expensive freeing up money for a better GPU seeing gaming is one of his pre-requisites. it again is called: Smart money and getting the best bang for the buck. I don't think your getting it. On an unlimited budget, yes current platform would be my choice with Haswell.



Couldnt agree more. People go on and on about how Z77 is a dead socket. News flash, Z87 was a dead socket the day it came out. Nothing more than Haswell is going to be released for it. In terms of bang for buck, the difference between the 3 and 4 670k and 770k is negligible. If one option saves money for more important parts in a build that improve gaming, then its a no brainer.

Always get an SSD in an expensive build, its like bread and butter. Always get the best single  GPU you can afford instead of half-assing it for sli/xfire sooner rather than later.

In other topics, I have yet to find a game where an 8350 equipped with a top end GPU generates less frames than an intel with a top end GPU (Singular), besides RTS games. I'm on 144hz, and my 8350 was capable of generating just as many frames as the 3570k, in 90% of games (the exceptions being Starcraft II etc).
There's far too much elitist snobbery around the CPU debate, its a bitter taste.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jul 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Speaking for myself, I don't agree cause of the budget and I think Fourstaff does not either. For no real world performance gains which he will not notice, the platform will be less expensive freeing up money for a better GPU seeing gaming is one of his pre-requisites. it again is called: Smart money and getting the best bang for the buck. I don't think your getting it. On an unlimited budget, yes current platform would be my choice with Haswell.



Speaking for myself, the price difference between Haswell and Ivy is relatively minor.  Why go a generation back to spare $30 here (cpu) and there(mobo).  Unless you are going used and getting a well "conditioned" piece of hardware, there is no reason not to go Haswell.  If you think that $60 is going to make a large difference in a "better" GPU...then *spend* an extra $60 and just get the "better" GPU instead of unnecessarily crippling yourself at the starting point.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Speaking for myself, the price difference between Haswell and Ivy is relatively minor.  Why go a generation back to spare $30 here (cpu) and there(mobo).  Unless you are going used and getting a well "conditioned" piece of hardware, there is no reason not to go Haswell.  If you think that $60 is going to make a large difference in a "better" GPU...then *spend* an extra $60 and just get the "better" GPU instead of unnecessarily crippling yourself at the starting point.



Please show me gaming evidence where a 3770k is *CRIPPLING* compared to a 4770k.
Protip. You cant. Both will achieve 60FPS.







SO CRIPPLING MAN.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jul 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Please show me gaming evidence where a 3770k is *CRIPPLING* compared to a 4770k.
> Protip. You cant. Both will achieve 60FPS.



Let me show you first here: RCoon doesn't have anything to back up his blanket statements link

Let me show you through you only being able to run 2 SATA III drives instead of up to 6.

Let me show you through the power savings you get from Z87/Haswell.

Let me show you through better memory support.

Why be an obvious troll?  Saving $60 by downgrading platform is unnecessarily CRIPPLING a brand new build.  I think its pretty nice that Haswell has been relatively cheap for starting fresh.  Hes not upgrading from Ivy or Sandy to Haswell...then I would be harping on the same comments you naysayers have been providing, but it's not.



RCoon said:


> SO CRIPPLING MAN.



You mad?

Maybe read what the OP wants:


Zigg512 said:


> So yeah, I want to build an $1100 PC that I will mainly use for gaming, tons of multitasking, school, VMs, and a bit of Linux.



Oh...so maybe there is something a CPU can help with besides gaming.  And perhaps, since gaming performance of CPUs hasn't really changed since the 2500k, you could perhaps focus on the OP instead of trolling.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 22, 2013)

You're kinda weirding me out. You're calling him a troll because you have an extremely warped view of Haswell's value. That's your personal issue, not his. And idk where you're getting $60 from. You can get pretty good combo deals on forums from tweakers who went on to haswell. I'd say the savings are closer to $150.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Jul 22, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You're kinda weirding me out. You're calling him a troll because you have an extremely warped view of Haswell's value. That's your personal issue, not his. And idk where you're getting $60 from. You can get pretty good combo deals on forums from tweakers who went on to haswell. I'd say the savings are closer to $150.



Well, I didn't go capitalizing and making certain words bold trying to call people out.  I simply replied, and was attempted to be trolled.  So I retorted properly.  I like how I have the "extremely warped view of Haswell", rather than the realist view of Haswell.


Microcenter 3770k - $250
Microcenter 4770k - $280

So this is hard, 280-250 = $30.  Best wishes on the GED.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Let me show you first here: RCoon doesn't have anything to back up his blanket statements link
> 
> Let me show you through you only being able to run 2 SSDs instead of up to 6.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you can try fitting a Haswell build and report back if you can fit budget. If not I am afraid going IVB to save that few cents will need to be done regardless of whether we like it or not. 

No average user will run 2 SSDs, let alone 6. I am usually the first one harping about power savings, but you can see that I haven't been saying much on that, because there is not much savings you can make:http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i7-4770k-haswell-review,3521-18.html. Better memory support means nothing when everything peters off after 1866. 

3770K/4770K's price difference is not much, but when overclocking the 4770K requires a better board and cooler, whereas you can use the cheapest Z77 board for IVB and get 4+ Ghz easy with 212 EVO.

So do we need VT-X offered by the non K parts?


----------



## mandis (Jul 22, 2013)

Zigg512 said:


> As far as parts preference goes, I prefer to use a Haswell CPU (not Ivy Bridge since that's a dead upgrade path), but I might let an 8350 slide. I don't really want to use 990fx because the mobos don't have all the bells and whistles Z87 has (PCI-E 3, more USB 3, *I'm really paranoid about features, but that's just me.*)



Haswell is not intel's high end platform and so some features are actually a bit limited. With the top of the line Z87 chipset you cannot really build a proper SLI/CFire configuration as it only supports 1 × PCIe 3.0 ×16 lanes & 1 x PCIe 2.0 x8 lanes. This is the maximum amount of bandwidth the CPU can offer. 

The 990FX on the other hand offers Four physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x8 electrical which can be combined to create two PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x16 electrical, one PCIe 2.0 ×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0 ×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 38 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge



Zigg512 said:


> Anyway, I will be overclocking to around ~4.5-4.6 Ghz.



Haswell is around 10°C-15°C hotter than Ivy Bridge when overclocked and does not seem to break the 4.4-4.5 GHz mark nearly as easily.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2013)

mandis said:


> Haswell is around 10°C-15°C hotter than Ivy Bridge when overclocked and does not seem to break the 4.4-4.5 GHz mark nearly as easily.



10c-15c is an exaggeration. Those high temp increases are more due to people leaving settings on auto, and not manually tweaking everything. Setting up Haswell right can lead to about a 30c reduction in temps(depending on board used).


Many users right now have great chips, but boards are set with auto rules that are for the worst-case chips, so have many voltages and such set far higher than they need to be. Users are not familiar with these settings, so do not realize exactly what is going on, and current OC guides don't help that much, in my opinion. Of course, I have more experience with Haswell than nearly anyone else.



mandis said:


> Haswell is not intel's high end platform and so some features are actually a bit limited. With the top of the line Z87 chipset you cannot really build a proper SLI/CFire configuration as it only supports 1 × PCIe 3.0 ×16 lanes & 1 x PCIe 2.0 x8 lanes. This is the maximum amount of bandwidth the CPU can offer.
> 
> The 990FX on the other hand offers Four physical PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x8 electrical which can be combined to create two PCIe 2.0 ×16 slots @ x16 electrical, one PCIe 2.0 ×4 slot and two PCIe 2.0 ×1 slots, the chipset provides a total of 38 PCIe 2.0 lanes and 4 PCIe 2.0 for A-Link Express III solely in the Northbridge




SLI and Corssfire with dual VGAs on Z87 is no different than P67 or Z77. More than two VGAs, yes, Intel's entry-level sockets are not that great, and yes, Haswell is NOT Intel's high-performance platform. However, at the same time, INte;s high perforamcne platform gets it's added performance via added CPU cores, not by actual speed that most users here would really benefit from. Haswell vs skt 2011 is basically no different than buying a 4670 vs a 4770.

BTW, I see 8350 about 15-30% slower than Intel. ANd yes, I have both chip, and I used to call myself AMD's #1 fanboy. AMD just cannot compete with Intel right now, but at the same time, AMD is cheaper, so that's not that big of a deal.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

Well OP never got back to me. soooooo heres my build



> *NZXT Source 210 S210-001 Black “Aluminum Brush / Plastic” ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> 
> Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
> 
> ...



Without OS this came out to ~$1056. And ill post a build with OS in a bit.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 22, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Let me show you first here: RCoon doesn't have anything to back up his blanket statements link
> 
> Let me show you through you only being able to run 2 SATA III drives instead of up to 6.
> 
> ...




I would suggest that you read his pre-requisites. He is not on an open budget. He said $1100 and the extra $ can be applied to other areas. Why argue a moot point. The OP surely knows Haswell is current technlogy and is slightly better. At this junction, we could probably put some builds togetther for him to give him options.  Power saving is all bullshit. the money saved over a year would be like $10 in power comsumption besides, that was NOt one of the pre-requisites. If he was concerned about power consumption, we would be talking i3. Haswell is the same intro price as Ivy when it was introduced....


in closing, if the OP lives by a Microcenter, he can get a Inybridge 15 or i7 in the $200-$239 range.


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well OP never got back to me. soooooo heres my build
> 
> 
> 
> Without OS this came out to ~$1056. And ill post a build with OS in a bit.



LOL, using IvyBridge and adding $50 will get him a GTX 770. So funny, the 770 spanks the 760....... So $1100 can get him Z77 board/3770k PLUS A gtx 770 IS A NO BRAINER.


----------



## mandis (Jul 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> 10c-15c is an exaggeration. Those high temp increases are more due to people leaving settings on auto, and not manually tweaking everything. *Setting up Haswell right can lead to about a 30c reduction in temps(depending on board used).*



In my experience, Haswell runs hotter than IB when overclocked so I'd really like to see a trully unbiased side by side comparison. ...Just in case I'm one of those people who can't do it right.



cadaveca said:


> SLI and Corssfire with dual VGAs on Z87 is no different than P67 or Z77. More than two VGAs, yes, Intel's entry-level sockets are not that great, and yes, Haswell is NOT Intel's high-performance platform. However, at the same time, INte;s high perforamcne platform gets it's added performance via added CPU cores, not by actual speed that most users here would really benefit from. Haswell vs skt 2011 is basically no different than buying a 4670 vs a 4770.



It's a bit old but still quite relevant: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pcie-geforce-gtx-480-x16-x8-x4,2696-5.html



cadaveca said:


> *BTW, I see 8350 about 15-30% slower than Intel.* ANd yes, I have both chip, and I used to call myself AMD's #1 fanboy. AMD just cannot compete with Intel right now, but at the same time, AMD is cheaper, so that's not that big of a deal.




Some say the 8350 is better at gaming and streaming: AMD FX 8350 vs Intel 3570K vs 3770K vs 3820 - Gami...


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 22, 2013)

mandis said:


> In my experience, Haswell runs hotter than IB when overclocked so I'd really like to see a trully unbiased side by side comparison. ...Just in case I'm one of those people who can't do it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I am gonna say, $1100 ain't gonna be done with 3770K, 4770K with the entire package plus operating system. FX-8350 may push it too


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2013)

mandis said:


> In my experience, Haswell runs hotter than IB when overclocked so I'd really like to see a trully unbiased side by side comparison. ...Just in case I'm one of those people who can't do it right.



Talk to our cooler reviewer, and how I got his rig stable, and the temp reduction he saw. I am working on MY OC guide, should be done soon. All the writing is done, I just need to make some images and run some tests to show performance increase from OC, then our editor needs to have a go at it, and then with W1zz's approval, it'll go on the front page.

And yes, overall, Haswell is a bit hotter, but that's for good reason...same process as IVB, but greater functionality. However, both chips are 95W designs. It's not under OC that it is hotter...it is OVERALL it is a bit hotter...twice the IGP, plus the integrated VRM have had their effect, but it is not as bad as I see most relating, IMHO.



mandis said:


> It's a bit old but still quite relevant: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pcie-geforce-gtx-480-x16-x8-x4,2696-5.html



Not really relevant. That's a single GPU vs running two GPUs. I do agree that PCIe link width is important, but I see very negligible differences in x16/x16 PCIe 2.0 vs x8/x8 PCIe 3.0. It is more than possible to test this on SB-E, which I did. AMD only offers PCIe 2.0 while Intel offer 3.0, and 3.0 is nearly twice as "fast" as 2.0, so x8 3.0 = x16 2.0. 



mandis said:


> Some say the 8350 is better at gaming and streaming: AMD FX 8350 vs Intel 3570K vs 3770K vs 3820 - Gami...



Simply put, I just relate my experiences. Since I do the motherboard and memory reviews for TPU, I have no choice but to make sure that what I report is what any user can replicate using the same parts. I pride myself on this, in fact. TPU is one of few sites using retail Haswell chips for reviews, since that's what end users get. Many other sites are using ES chips, and there has been much discussion about the differences with ES/non-ES this time around. I have had all of those chips, plus Haswell, and the FM2 chips. My opinion of Haswell is based purely on retail samples, and I've had no problems getting 4.6 GHz out of all 12 chips I have had in my possession over the past 8 weeks.


My personal rig uses 3960X ES.
My memory testing rig is based on 4770K
My AMD rig is based on 8350.
My HTPC is a A10-6800K.
My bench rig is a 3570K.


They all have their purpose, and they all fit quite well in pricing when comparing one against the other. Haswell is EXACTLY as I expected, and so, is not disappointing to me. This opinion I have differs from most, but at the same time, I don't do this for profit, I do it for fun. I don't care who is better than who, and I don't care what products users spend their money on. I just provide info that is verifiable so that readers can make educated choices. And I see many many uneducated opinions getting tossed around by people without the hardware(not saying you fall into that category, just that my opinion differs often).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 22, 2013)

Guy's, op did say if going intel he will rather go with a Haswell chip. So the op's preference, and who is build the rig and buying parts for it is no Sb/or Ib. Either Haswell or Fx8350. 

Just saying.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 22, 2013)

4770k/GTX 760/Z87mb including OS, and a very good AIO cooler for the CPU $1122

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jtdS

Only thing it's missing is a SSD, which is not essential for this build. Boot and program loading times are not really that big a deal. The OP can add a SSD later on when they can afford it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Well OP never got back to me. soooooo heres my build
> 
> Without OS this came out to ~$1056. And ill post a build with OS in a bit.



Missing cooler and OS, and SSD is rather small. First 2 are big problems, small SSD can be a non issue. Well done fitting everything in


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 22, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51967&stc=1&d=1374522350



No case or operting system



Fourstaff said:


> Missing cooler and OS, and SSD is rather small. First 2 are big problems, small SSD can be a non issue. Well done fitting everything in



yup but missing parts

$1110 will not cut it. Gonna have to go a tad over $1100 perhaps $1200


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> $1110 will not cut it. Gonna have to go a tad over $1100 perhaps $1200



Huh, is everyone ignoring my two build suggestions for some reason? I have two Haswell builds in this thread, one with a 7950 and one with a GTX760, both with a 4770k, and BOTH IN THE $1100 RANGE. 

and that's not to mention RCoon's build with the 4670k and a SSD


----------



## RCoon (Jul 22, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Let me show you first here: RCoon doesn't have anything to back up his blanket statements link
> 
> Let me show you through you only being able to run 2 SATA III drives instead of up to 6.
> 
> ...



You've shown me synthetic benchmarks, they mean nothing to me nor the OP.
You've stated power saving, which nobody cares about except maybe you.
Memory? Implying thats going to give massive differences in real world performance.

I'm not trolling you, I'm calling you out on a severe over-exaggeration. The difference between the 3770k and 4770k is almost negligible, only an elitist snob would claim the difference is crippling.

Only an elitist misdirected person would use synthetic benchmarks as a basis for choosing hardware.



BarbaricSoul said:


> Huh, is everyone ignoring my two build suggestions for some reason? I have two Haswell builds in this thread, one with a 7950 and one with a GTX760, both with a 4770k, and BOTH IN THE $1100 RANGE.
> 
> and that's not to mention RCoon's build with the 4670k and a SSD



That's because they're slightly above $1100 dollars, hence why he said $1200.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> That's because they're slightly above $1100 dollars, hence why he said $1200.



$33 over $1100 (your build) is not enough to consider being out of budget IMHO. My two build were only $4 over for the 7950 and $22 over for the GTX760. I could trade out the H80i for a 212 evo and be $30 under budget.

Here (4770k/GTX760/Z87/Windows8)- http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jtPa $1068.81


----------



## mandis (Jul 22, 2013)

cadaveca said:


> Talk to our cooler reviewer, and how I got his rig stable, and the temp reduction he saw. I am working on MY OC guide, should be done soon. All the writing is done, I just need to make some images and run some tests to show performance increase from OC, then our editor needs to have a go at it, and then with W1zz's approval, it'll go on the front page.
> 
> And yes, overall, Haswell is a bit hotter, but that's for good reason...same process as IVB, but greater functionality. However, both chips are 95W designs. It's not under OC that it is hotter...it is OVERALL it is a bit hotter...twice the IGP, plus the integrated VRM have had their effect, but it is not as bad as I see most relating, IMHO.



This is all well and good but what I'm really interested in is how you got your Haswell @ 4.5-4.6 Ghz to be 30C cooler than IB at the same frequency. I'm sure the OP is very curious about this too... 




cadaveca said:


> Not really relevant. That's a single GPU vs running two GPUs. I do agree that PCIe link width is important, but I see very negligible differences in x16/x16 PCIe 2.0 vs x8/x8 PCIe 3.0. It is more than possible to test this on SB-E, which I did. AMD only offers PCIe 2.0 while Intel offer 3.0, and 3.0 is nearly twice as "fast" as 2.0, so x8 3.0 = x16 2.0.



You need to realise that while the first PCIe slot of a Z87 based board will work as a PCIe 3.0 x16, *the second slot will only work as a PCIe 2.0 x8*. This is way more than a negligible difference and 2 years from now a dual GPU upgrade could cause a bottleneck. There are no GPU cards on the market today that require PCIe 3.0, yet ALL current GPUs will benefit from a x16 PCIe 2.0. Also the OP mentioned that he wanted to use (and improve) this system for the next 3/4 years and hence my comment about this platform not being ideal for SLI/CFire...



cadaveca said:


> Simply put, I just relate my experiences.Since I do the motherboard and memory reviews for TPU, I have no choice but to make sure that what I report is what any user can replicate using the same parts. I pride myself on this, in fact. TPU is one of few sites using retail Haswell chips for reviews, since that's what end users get. Many other sites are using ES chips, and there has been much discussion about the differences with ES/non-ES this time around. I have had all of those chips, plus Haswell, and the FM2 chips. My opinion of Haswell is based purely on retail samples, and I've had no problems getting 4.6 GHz out of all 12 chips I have had in my possession over the past 8 weeks.



I didn't accuse you of anything. I do realize however that we're all just people and at times it can be hard for us to be objective. 

Over the years I've witnessed a lot of urban legends in the TPU threads regarding magic chips and overclocking feats that were lets just say "exaggerated". In fact I'm still waiting for a certain forum member to show me his Q6600 (C0) running @4.8 Ghz on air and 100% stable... it's been over 5 years now!


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 22, 2013)

mandis said:


> This is all well and good but what I'm really interested in is how you got your Haswell @ 4.5-4.6 Ghz to be 30C cooler than IB at the same frequency. I'm sure the OP is very curious about this too...
> 
> You need to realise that while the first PCIe slot of a Z87 based board will work as a PCIe 3.0 x16, *the second slot will only work as a PCIe 2.0 x8*.



Its Haswell worst case scenario (all auto) vs optimised, that is 30C difference. Also, you run the two slots at x8/x8 both 3.0, not x16/x8.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2013)

mandis said:


> This is all well and good but what I'm really interested in is how you got your Haswell @ 4.5-4.6 Ghz to be 30C cooler than IB at the same frequency. I'm sure the OP is very curious about this too...



Nah, I was saying that many users seem to be running with un-optimized voltages and that's how temps on Haswell can be reduced. I wasn't referring to IVB vs. Haswell...as I said in that post. but more on that in a second...






mandis said:


> You need to realise that while the first PCIe slot of a Z87 based board will work as a PCIe 3.0 x16, *the second slot will only work as a PCIe 2.0 x8*. This is way more than a negligible difference and 2 years from now a dual GPU upgrade could cause a bottleneck. There are no GPU cards on the market today that require PCIe 3.0, yet ALL current GPUs will benefit from a x16 PCIe 2.0. Also the OP mentioned that he wanted to use (and improve) this system for the next 3/4 years and hence my comment about this platform not being ideal for SLI/CFire...



I have dual 7950s, dual 7970's, and dual GTX670's. I cannot say I see any detriment to running on Intel with SLI/Crossfire...any loses from PCIe are gained back, and then some via Intel's performance difference. Do keep in mind, I am usually one of the more vocal users about the importance of PCIe link width. Just at that level, there is nothing to be reported. Three and four VGAs...that's a different story.





> I didn't accuse you of anything. I do realize however that we're all just people and at times it can be hard for us to be objective.
> 
> Over the years I've witnessed a lot of urban legends in the TPU threads regarding magic chips and overclocking feats that were lets just say "exaggerated". In fact I'm still waiting for a certain forum member to show me his Q6600 (C0) running @4.8 Ghz on air and 100% stable... it's been over 5 years now!



Nah, I was just merely saying, since there are many accusations thrown around, that I'm just reporting my own experience.. which may differ from other experiences. But that's part of my job, I think, as a reviewer.


Q6600 @ 4.8 on air...must been a golden chip, water, maybe. possible? Yes. 24/7 stable, probably not. XD


Speaking of "golden" chips, you could also say that my chips are really good, but at the same time, you can check any of our board reviews or memory reviews in the past couple of months to see my results with Haswell. I have no issues with 4.6 GHz, which is what I get out of past Intel chips...since SB. You can go back through all of my board reviews to SKT1156 and see that 4.6 GHz clock used since then. To me, all current Intel chips are capable of that.

What I do see often, at the same time, is users trying to push cache speeds at same multi as CPU, and while that's great for benchmarks, it's part of the heat problem too, IMHO.


I guess, in the end, I don't think anyone should be surprised by the heat output of Haswell. This is what frustrates me the most...since for me, it doesn't affect my OCs. I am at LOWER temps with my Haswell chips vs my IVB chips. Our cooler reviewer is as well. Both of us had retail IVB and Haswell chips. IVB for Crazy was 90C loaded, Haswell..around 80. I am running 4.6 GHz on my Haswell @ 78C loaded, full AVX2. My IVB board chip was around 85C. There's no "Haswell is hotter" correlation...at least not for me. I had over 30 IVB chips, and just 13 Haswells so far, so my sampling is still limited. That's my own experience, across many boards now. Differences in silicon quality are sure to have an impact on people's opinions about this subject. At the same time, few users will have hardware like this:








Nor will they keep track of results like this:








I just do this enthusiast thing differently than most.  I am the SINGLE reviewer that reports power consumption via the 8-pin, and not full system power consumption. With that in mind, Haswell pulls more power than IVB/SNB..so it SHOULD run hotter. My issues isn't with reports of hotter temps, which I feel can be lowered...it's with the reporting that those higher temps cause problems, because that's not the problem for me.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> No case or operting system



that is why it cost 1015$
for rest to 1100 he can:
1. use his old hp box, buy win, sell tomb rider and get new case
2. transfer current win to new rig (duno if possible), get new case enjoy tomb rider
3. get new case, use demo win till tomb rider is sold and then pay for win key
4. add 50 more to 1100 and get case and win.
5. get case go linux play with win virualization enjoy tomb rider

it's up to him to decide



cadaveca said:


> At the same time, few users will have hardware like this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130722/hadware.jpg
> 
> ...



do you have by any chance spare ga-990fxa-ud5 that you are willing ot part with?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 22, 2013)

Every rig so far seems to compromise on something, SSD, cpu... would be nice to get a readjusted direction from the OP because you can't have it all at that price.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 22, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Every rig so far seems to compromise on something, SSD, cpu... would be nice to get a readjusted direction from the OP because you can't have it all at that price.



4670k/GTX760/Z87/SSD/Win 8 http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jvgZ $1095


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 22, 2013)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 4670k/GTX760/Z87/SSD/Win 8 http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jvgZ $1095



Yeah sorry for some reason I thought he said 4770k but he just said "haswell."


----------



## mandis (Jul 22, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Its Haswell worst case scenario (all auto) vs optimised, that is 30C difference.



I'd really like to know what these optimizations are. Could you perhaps PM me so I could try them out? 



Fourstaff said:


> Also, you run the two slots at x8/x8 both 3.0, not x16/x8



We're not really saying anything different. 2x PCIe 3.0 x8 = 2x PCIe 2.0 x16ish



cadaveca said:


> Nah, I was saying that many users seem to be running with un-optimized voltages and that's how temps on Haswell can be reduced. I wasn't referring to IVB vs. Haswell...as I said in that post. but more on that in a second...



I thought you were but still... Could you PM me the settings? I'll be using an Asus Maximus VI Gene and 4770K. 



Fourstaff said:


> I have dual 7950s, dual 7970's, and dual GTX670's.



Now you're just showing off...  



Fourstaff said:


> I cannot say I see any detriment to running on Intel with SLI/Crossfire...any loses from PCIe are gained back, and then some via Intel's performance difference.



This is irrelevant when building a system looking forward.



Fourstaff said:


> Do keep in mind, I am usually one of the more vocal users about the importance of PCIe link width. Just at that level, there is nothing to be reported. Three and four VGAs...that's a different story.



As I said. You cannot build a proper SLI/CFire system with this platform. Tripple SLI or just 2 Dual GPU cards will almost certainly cause bottlenecks. And there are many bargains to be had on ebay these days...



Fourstaff said:


> Nah, I was just merely saying, since there are many accusations thrown around, that I'm just reporting my own experience.. which may differ from other experiences. But that's part of my job, I think, as a reviewer.



After 25 years of building and upgrading computers I feel it is my obligation to question reviewers... 



Fourstaff said:


> Q6600 @ 4.8 on air...must been a golden chip, water, maybe. possible? Yes. 24/7 stable, probably not. XD



As I said. Hype builds up and people start imagining things...




Fourstaff said:


> Speaking of "golden" chips, you could also say that my chips are really good, but at the same time, you can check any of our board reviews or memory reviews in the past couple of months to see my results with Haswell. I have no issues with 4.6 GHz, which is what I get out of past Intel chips...since SB. You can go back through all of my board reviews to SKT1156 and see that 4.6 GHz clock used since then. To me, all current Intel chips are capable of that.



Since you got your chips in such a short period since their release it is logical to assume that most are from the same batch? What revision are they?



Fourstaff said:


> What I do see often, at the same time, is users trying to push cache speeds at same multi as CPU, and while that's great for benchmarks, it's part of the heat problem too, IMHO.



I'm more interested in your own setup preferences.



Fourstaff said:


> I guess, in the end, I don't think anyone should be surprised by the heat output of Haswell. This is what frustrates me the most...since for me, it doesn't affect my OCs. I am at LOWER temps with my Haswell chips vs my IVB chips. Our cooler reviewer is as well. Both of us had retail IVB and Haswell chips. IVB for Crazy was 90C loaded, Haswell..around 80. I am running 4.6 GHz on my Haswell @ 78C loaded, full AVX2.
> My IVB board chip was around 85C. There's no "Haswell is hotter" correlation...at least not for me.* I had over 30 IVB chips, and just 13 Haswells so far, so my sampling is still limited. *That's my own experience, across many boards now. Differences in silicon quality are sure to have an impact on people's opinions about this subject.



So in your experience what was the heat output variation between those 30 IB chips? Were they all different revisions? Which one was best?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 22, 2013)

mandis said:


> I'd really like to know what these optimizations are. Could you perhaps PM me so I could try them out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am very glad to hear you want to question reviewers results. THAT is 1000% what I want to hear. I am just as confident that my results can be duplicated, so please, keep on that track.


AS to the rest, I'd gladly answer your questions, if you start your own thread. I think we overran this thread enough. If I was a mod, I'd make the thread for ya, but I do not have such powers here, just do reviews and that's it. XD

 But I will say that no, my chips are all, except for two, from different batches. I used a different retailer for every chip, and two were given to me by board partners, one from ASUS, and one from MSI.

btw, you messed up your quotes. XD Also, I do have a TS server you can come into and chat with me at any time. ts21.gameservers.com:9207


----------



## freeboy (Jul 22, 2013)

ok
 I love a challenge 
microcenter? not sure if you are in a state that has one.. so shipping or tax? 
gig 4dh mobo and 4770k 410.00 plus shipping or tax.. screaming price break
case? cheap cases under 50 shipped... haf 412 by Cooler master thats 460. lots of great chips under 70 for 8 gigs...thats 530.. no idea on the drives etc.. but you definately can get a good ps under 100, so lets say 100 for grins thats 630... lots of room there for drives and more drives and add ons and water cooling and etc etc.....
I am using an air evo 212 from CM, wow is it cool, if you're willing to de-lid your 4770k then it will work, even oc, but otherwise water for sure to oc those ranges... teh evo 212 on sale for 30 again micro center, they ship or buy retail... 
there you go, fast and furious for WELL under 1000


----------



## freeboy (Jul 22, 2013)

oops.. add a video card.. 200 thats 830 plus monitor and drives... should be around 1000


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 22, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Missing cooler and OS, and SSD is rather small. First 2 are big problems, small SSD can be a non issue. Well done fitting everything in



Ill do it, just wait. Got called into work so Ill have to do another build later tonight.


----------



## freeboy (Jul 22, 2013)

no os from previous build hummmmm
add 100
well easily a steller computer under 1100,
Im looking at hyper x black beast 2400 ddr3 $91
bundle above 440 with tax..//531
os 100    // 631
and now I have an angry wife and two screaming fast systems...
the ps is a non issue, just dont try to idle without using power... easy easy fix..


----------



## Zigg512 (Jul 23, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> that is why it cost 1015$
> for rest to 1100 he can:
> 1. use his old hp box, buy win, sell tomb rider and get new case
> 2. transfer current win to new rig (duno if possible), get new case enjoy tomb rider
> ...



My HP Box is uatx

Anyway, here's a build that I came up with. I don't really need an OS, so here is what I came up with:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1jDZn

The v300 seems more reliable than the samsung as it uses sandforce, and it also has faster write speeds, all for the same price.

Most of you guys seem to be recommending the 760, though I did see a dual x 7950 for $270 on newegg. may be going with that.

Oh yeah, and I live in south carolina. I do have a best buy and a thatcomputerstore in columbia, but absolutely *NO* micro centers state wide


----------



## drdeathx (Jul 23, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> that is why it cost 1015$
> for rest to 1100 he can:
> 1. use his old hp box, buy win, sell tomb rider and get new case
> 2. transfer current win to new rig (duno if possible), get new case enjoy tomb rider
> ...




I am rolling at using the old HP box 

Why would anyone phantom doing that? No OS either...... $1100 budget




Zigg512 said:


> My HP Box is uatx
> 
> Anyway, here's a build that I came up with. I don't really need an OS, so here is what I came up with:
> 
> ...



I would choose a different PSU. That PSU is Bronze(which is kinda of a cheapy) rated and XFX aren't the best but not the worst........ 

Just a side bar, switching to FX-8350/990FX Motherboard would free up $40 to up the PSU. That is the least place to cheat in the long run. Also, you have no CD/DVD or Operating system. That will surely push you over $1200


----------



## RCoon (Jul 23, 2013)

Zigg512 said:


> My HP Box is uatx
> 
> Anyway, here's a build that I came up with. I don't really need an OS, so here is what I came up with:
> 
> ...



Dont get a V300. Kingston SSD's are not as good as you think. Trust me, a lot of people on here use and recommend the samsung 840 range for a very good reason.
Also you should listen to drdeathx, right now he seems to be the voice of actual reasonable suggestions.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 23, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> I am rolling at using the old HP box
> 
> Why would anyone phantom doing that? No OS either...... $1100 budget



may be before start rolling you had to read line till the end? 
read options 2-5 too? 

have you seen this ↓?





Zigg512 said:


> I don't really need an OS



*@zigg512*


Zigg512 said:


> My HP Box is uatx
> 
> Anyway, here's a build that I came up with. I don't really need an OS, so here is what I came up with:
> 
> ...



dude quit playing with overpiced intel parts. for buget you have you sacrifice quality of all parts just to take haswell cpu.
for 1100 you get mid range rig with moderate cpu, 8gb ram, slow sdd, moderate size hdd and below average mb

read carefully amd build specs.
you get 16gb ram, very fast ssd, 2tb hdd above average mb and top processor (ok almost top but clock difference isnt problem it is only question of good cooler and proper oc settings) and you still have 85$ to spend for good case or for cheap case and 8350



Zigg512 said:


> Most of you guys seem to be recommending the 760, though I did see a dual x 7950 for $270 on newegg. may be going with that.



760 offer better performance for same price as 7950
no it is not dual 7950 for 270. you have mistaken xfx dual d model (dual d casue of dual dvi) with 2x7950


----------

